# Hunting Deer in the RAIN



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

Taking my son and daughter down to Athens tomorrow night to hunt Friday, Saturday and Sunday.
The weather report states 100% rain on Friday with 1/4" of accumulation and 100% rain on Saturday with 1/2" of accumulation.

Will the deer move around at all in that kind of weather?

Other than staying home.......... any advice?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I hunted Athens county the last coupke of days in the rain, seeing plenty of deer moving. The rain will not effect the deer movement, they live outside every day. It has much more of an effect on the hunters than the deer and don't forget the MUD!!!! It is a mess where I hunt.

We had a first for us yesterday, we even had thunder and lightning late yesterday afternoon.

Go hunt, the deer don't care if it's raining.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Lundy said:


> Go hunt, the deer don't care if it's raining.


I agree, the rain will bother you more than the deer.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

I was in Long Bottom Ohio hunting deer. And we had thunder and lightning Tuesday morning.Poured rain all day Monday i saw 7 deer. Tuesday i saw 1 deer in the morning before the rain. And it started raining around 11:30 and then poured rain till this morning.I went out this morning around 9 right after the rain stopped and saw 6.


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

spent three days in the rain near Seneca Lake.Found this guy @9am monday & didn't see anything untill wed afternoon going to pick up my meat. I got over the rain...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

zipperneck52 said:


> spent three days in the rain near Seneca Lake.Found this guy @9am monday & didn't see anything untill wed afternoon going to pick up my meat. I got over the rain...



Must have shot it between the eyes. Don't see any entry or exit holes?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The kids(unless they are grown of course) are going to have a miserable time. >>Get them each a poncho(clear or hunter orange color) to wear particularly if on-stand hunting(that is unless they already have rain gear!) My advice would be to SIT near well worn travel lanes, let others move the deer as people move more than deer in steady rain, particularly during daylight.


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks to all who replied.
Poncho's and umbrellas packed........ kids are still excited.........
Maybe the weather forecasters will be wrong....... they usually are!!


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Myself and my son are hoping the rain holds off.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Less Stress said:


> Thanks to all who replied.
> Poncho's and umbrellas packed........ kids are still excited.........
> Maybe the weather forecasters will be wrong....... they usually are!!


Heavy rain is PERFECT ground blind weather......go get yourself 1 of those and that will make it WAY MORE bearable for the kids......ponchos don't keep your hands dry and warm....


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

you can't see the hole on the right side mid-shoulder. blew out the top of the heart. no exit


----------

